# Marimo on driftwood?



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I've seen a few people do this, and there's a bunch of it for sale online that looks like the most amazing lush green moss lawn ever, BUT I want to know if anyone here has done this and had it last. I'm considering doing this and I don't want to destroy a perfectly good moss ball if it's not meant to grow this way!

(Photo from Aquabid)


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i have it infiltrated on many pieceso f wood in my tanks. The key is that the amanos keep it grazed down like that, otherwise it also infiltrates my substrate, the base of all my plants, the suction cups on everything, etc. While it looks really nice when its done, if you look closer at that pic, you see that its also in teh foreground plants, where you really don't want it as the root/base level.


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

I did it in the past as well, same thing it begins to spread everywhere. But it looked nice.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Yea, the cladophora from my moss ball started breaking off in my ebi, now it's growing all along my DW in the foreground of my tank (looks beautiful) and starting to take hold on the rock foam background.. which is not so nice


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Do all you guys add CO2?


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

I was thinking of doing this as well. Originally on a big flat rock, but after being to big for my tank, I'm considering doing something similar to the picture above. I've read that it can spread fast across a surface like that, and I've read it takes forever to grow. I tore off a small piece and attached it to a small part of my driftwood in another tank and it has yet to expand from its current position. 

That being said, I'm a bit torn on how to approach using a Marimo ball. Can't really figure out if it'll be a nuisance or will hold its place.


----------

